# Is Piracy/Open Source Green?



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 1, 2008)

*i35.tinypic.com/2yyvx8w.jpg

First of all ....I appoligise for taking a topic regarding piracy...Actually im not talking of pirated software but the piracy file sharing Protocol used in opensource...This is not an Encouragement to Piracy.....the word piracy is coz i got that pic with that word...i wanted to relate with downloading..

Open Source Softwares are available for Downloads from Ftp,Http,servers.......So Do u think the Software should be manufactured....Covered in Plastic boxes......Go to retailer....We go and Buy/Order.....We Through it back(Not sure this happens in INDIA)...Is this Ecofreindly?

I am not encouraging Piracy but the way of marketing is not Green in Software Industry...........This is the Point of Argument......


----------



## amizdu (Oct 2, 2008)

In my opinion, only expensive softwares must be packed in thick plastic cases.
Cheaper ones can manage with Bio-degradable solutions.
(But, usually most people preserve the jewel cases.)

And, yeah Open Source softwares, shared through some P2P or any other means are much better anyway.

And I don't want to comment on piracy.



BTW, did you make that diagram?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 2, 2008)

WELL......no......i found this funny pic while googling regarding green computing


----------



## amc888 (Oct 2, 2008)

Buy the genuine software from corresponding vendors website instead of buying from shopes.


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 7, 2008)

Piracy Great...I really Like it..who care genuine S**tS..


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 7, 2008)

Ohhk, we don't want any more such posts, closed!


----------

